

Show HN: EOS SDK – write apps for your datacenter switches - mrmaddog
https://github.com/aristanetworks/EosSdk/wiki

======
mrmaddog
I know Show HN's are usually reserved for small, personal projects, but I'm
pretty excited to finally make EOS SDK public. Essentially this gives you
Python and C++ bindings to write apps that hook directly into Arista's
networking stack. Also, since EOS is Linux (Fedora), you can use your standard
environment and debugging routine during development, then test on an EOS VM
(called vEOS), all of which keeps the barrier to getting started a lot lower.

We're still expanding the number of modules that are available, but already
we've seen agents ranging from simple event-driven monitoring, to full-blown
controller-driven custom routing protocols. It's pretty awesome to see what
people can do when you give them a proper interface to the networking stack!

